# Trout fishing in ellijay



## ohhey72 (Jul 3, 2009)

Me and my cousins are in ellijay staying at coosawattee river resort, i think, we are wanting to go trout fishing and we are staying on mountaintown creek, but we had no luck back there, where can we go to catch quality trout and what kind of bait/tackle?


----------



## Ares_83x (Jul 3, 2009)

I use to fish up there all the time. You have to check the regs for where your fishin cuz different streams and rivers have different rules. The cartecay river I believe is open all year and is good but tough to wade in. The best place I have found is turkey creek. And hands down the best spinning lure is a 1/16th oz. white rooster tale on an ultra light reel/rod combo.


----------



## bearclaw88 (Jul 3, 2009)

Head north through Blue Ridge and turn left onto spur 60 heading toward Mineral Bluff.Go about 3 to 4 miles and turn left to get into Horseshoe bend park. Really nice trout there. I use a variety of baits like 1/6oz.Panther martin,fireball salmon eggs and red wigglers..Hope this helps...Good luck!


----------



## ohhey72 (Jul 3, 2009)

we're on the coosawattee not the mountain creek, we're going to go try a hole today we heard about i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 3, 2009)

I was up there a couple weeks ago. I caught one trout at coosawattee on saturday. We went up to the tacoa on sunday and everyone was catching trout. I got eight of them on a mepps spinner.


----------

